# Victory Golden Monkey Review



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Blog Link (has pictures):
Booze Review: Victory Golden Monkey | Paul The Polymath

Name: Golden Monkey
Brewed by: Victory
APV: 9.5%
Serving: Bottle: 12 oz
Price: ~$3
Style: Triple Ale

Bottle:

Appearance: 6/10
Thin head, a pale yellow color, almost pee-colored.

Smell: 6/10
Sell consisted of wheat and alcohol, with a some spices that I can't identify.

Taste: 30/50
This triple is definitely a triple, it tastes like alcohol and some spices. Not too great, imo. It's kind of harsh, even. My girlfriend described it as "Acetone" lol.

Mouthfeel: 5/10
It's watery, almost&#8230; watered down tasting. For such a highly alcoholic taste, it doesn't mask it very well. Meh.

Overall: 12/20
I didn't like this beer much. In fact, I only drank 1/3 of a glass then shared it with other people for their opinions.. None of which were very good. My girlfriend bought this on a whim today when we travelled to VT at a local co op.

Total: 59/100

Value: 4/10: Not cheap, and not very good. Oh well... the name's cool.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree, Golden Monkey does not live up to the quality of other Victory brews.


----------

